# Safari Enhancer



## bobw (Jan 9, 2003)

Product Description:

Safari Enhancer is an application for enabling several hidden features of the Safari webbrowser beta. Safari Enhancer currently enables three things:

The debug menu. This menu appears in the Safari menubar and has a number of useful options, such as changing what browser Safari identifies itself as, changing how Safari handles security certificates, and opening the currently loaded webpage in any other browser you have on your mac. 
Minimum font sizes. Safari Enhancer will allow you to specify a minimum size for page fonts to be displayed at. Very useful for thos of use with bad eyesight. 
Internet Explorer bookmark importing. The first time you run Safari, it automatically imports all your Internet Explorer favourites. With Safari Enhancer, you can do this again after the first launch (convienent for the Chimera-to-IE-to-Safari trick for importing Chimera bookmarks). 

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/17776


----------



## BIGDOGquake3 (Jan 9, 2003)

There is a new thing for Safari from www.Unsanity.com / but it's not on there web site its on www.macupdate.com its under todays date. It's calld, well... I forgot what it was calld, but read the discription and it will say somthing like "Keeps Safari windows to one set size" or somthing like that. This is for people that have said somthing about the random window size, and guess what it works, Yaaa!

For thoes of you  that dont know how to install it, Its your lucky day because I will tell you how!

1. You need Application Enhancer avalible for free from www.Unsanity.com / it has directions on how to install Application Enhancer.

2. after your done take the Safari Enhancer (.ape) and put it in your Application Enhancer folder in your home libary

3. Now open your prefs. and turn it on!

Oh, by the way, YOUR WELCOME!  lol


----------



## edX (Jan 10, 2003)

now updated for more reliable bookmark import

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/17776


----------



## DeDefromSkegee (Nov 17, 2010)

How does this program enable you to alphabetize your current Safari bookmarks (and or add new ones in the proper place)?


----------



## jbarley (Nov 17, 2010)

Here is a quoted message from the author of Safari Enhancer...

"Posted 07 November 2008 - 08:16 AM
I have finally removed the Safari Enhancer download entirely from my server. Enhancer does not work with any current versions of Safari, and I felt that its continued availability was simply causing user confusion."

For more reading about this obsolete application check out this Link...


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 17, 2010)

Those apps are either discontinued, or don't provide any method to organize bookmarks.
Try BookDog - http://download.cnet.com/Bookdog/3000-2370_4-71690.html?tag=mncol;1


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 18, 2010)

I use Safari Stand with Safari.  It can prevent the window from being resized, gives you more control over plugins, and does several other things.  A Google search will find it easily.


----------

